

Sony is all about the games and that is the wrong strategy - somagrand
http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/sony-is-all-about-the-games-and-that-is-the-wrong-strategy/

======
frossie
I disagree with the analysis. They imply that Sony's console is lagging due to
its lack of embrace of the social media, while it is misguidedly focussing on
"pounding out the games".

In my personal experience, the problem with the PS3 is not _enough_ games - at
least not enough games in all genres. Sure, there are a gazillion racing
games, but have you tried supporting an RPG habit on the PS3? I am a big fan
of the hardware, but if I had more time to game on a console I would have
bought an Xbox 360 by now.

There are other much discussed reasons for the PS3's poor relative
performance, eg. the price point. I really think the lack of Twitter is not
what is killing it.

